# Walkers Crisp Trial



## Spring Chick (Jan 20, 2009)

As promised - here is a new thread for the v exciting walkers crisp trial. Bring on the Cajun Squirrel! 

Who's on board?


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Choc & Chilli for me mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Count me in, as per Springbabes thread, went to Sainburys today and completely forgot to buy them, what a muppet.  Will defo get them in soon and will then try and resist until 2WW.


----------



## loopylooby (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm in!
I need to be careful when I buy them though - else I will eat them all beforehand!


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

ooh i love walkers...whats the deal with this thread cant find the details

xx


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Mrs Davies

A few of us on the February/March cycles have decided to occupy our minds during 2WW we're going to buy in all the new flavours of the walkers crisps that are currently out for public vote and do our own taste testing and compare results.  There are six flavours, Onion Bhaji, Fish and Chips, Cajun Squirrel, Chilli and Chocolate, Hoi Sin and Duck and Builders Breakfast.

More than welcome to join us and let us know what your favourite is.


----------



## loopylooby (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Sprinkles

Well did my food shop at Tescos today, there were loads and loads of crisps - I couldn't find them, are they in singles or multipacks?  

I will have a proper look next time!  I don't eat crisps that often (more of a chocolate kind of girl!)  so got all confused.  I'm sure I was getting funny looks in the aisle as I kept picking packets up and putting them down again.  This is also with a trolley full of cordial. I bet they thought what a nutter!  But maybe thats buserlin paranoia?


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi loopylooby

I'm not sure to be honest missed the aisle on Saturday due to salesman and havent had a chance to look yet.  Will ask my mum to check out Asda tomorrow when she does her shop and let you know.  Someone, sorry cant remember who, said they'd bought them in a 6 pack from a co-op or something so guess them come in multi packs but they must come singles too.

Or maybe our AF's ate them all whilst they were in the pub    Glad it arrived hun x

Will let you know how get on with the crisp search.

S x


----------



## loopylooby (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the crisps tips girls.  I will continue my quest!!  Now if only this was red wine, I would know exactly where to find it!!!      

I did notice some interesting flavours whilst I was looking, that aren't on the trial.  (I get so distracted on this buserelin!) I might buy some extra to last the whole 2ww!


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

hmph, I couldn't find them either.  I was in Tesco's too, they had every other flavour but the new ones.  Like loopylooby i was picking everything up and then putting them all back.  I ended up buying a family pack of balsamic vinegar and red onion crisps..all for me!  yum.


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

ahh thanks sprinkles for the details and would love to join in...... 

am off to the supermarket later this afternoon, trying to occupy myself on 2ww and this is perfect    !!!

big big thanks!!

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Tried the squirrel ones yesterday - they repeated on me all day - so i don't recommend them! my friend tried the onion bhaji ones, and he didn't eat them all, so not great i don't think!


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Count me in, picked my bags up from Sainsbury's this week but trying to resist till 2ww. 

I searched 2 different tesco's and couldn't find them.

Love Olsimum xx


----------



## Mrs H! (Nov 16, 2008)

I've tried onion bahji, builders breakfast and chilli and choc so far, think my fave is chilli and choc, tho it's quite bizaare!  xx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

I could only get hold of the Cajun Squirrel ones.  They were okay but tasted like chicken crisps to me    I quite fancy trying the chocolate ones if i can ever find them!


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Nutter Sprinkles here.....

Finally found the crisps ~ in Asda ~ in multipacks, so.......  bought the lot!!!!

One multi pack of each flavour, girl on check out thought I was nuts.  She said "oh do you like all of them then?" so had to make up some strange story about doing a group test with a few friends (which is true in cyber world) so that she didnt think I was a greedy moo!

So 36 packets of crisps ready and awaiting...


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sprinkles said:


> So 36 packets of crisps ready and awaiting...


Really hope you like them all


----------



## Minni (Dec 11, 2007)

Sprinkles

Your post just made me LOL      I hope you do end up liking them with 36 packs to get through.  That's nearly 3 bags a day throughout the 2WW hon 

Minni x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I tried the chilli and chocloate ones (eurgh!) I can't recommend them. I should have known better; I had chocolate chilli chicken in Mexico so I knew it would be gross.
I wasn't keen on the crispy duck ones either. Haven't tried any others but will work my way through them over time.

C~x


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Girls, sorry to jump onto your thread but, as I am sitting her munching my way through a pack of Crispy Duck and Hoisin I thought it was pretty apt!

I have tried 4 flavours Chilly Choc (EURGHHHH), Onion Bhaji (YUM), Fish & Chips (NOT BAD) and now the duck (OK). As you can tell, I like the Onion Bhaji's best... they taste just like bhaji's, so liking them in the first place does help   !!

Good Luck with your tx's, hope the 2WW doesn't drive you all completely    (at least you'll have the trial to distract you   )

Bok xx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi all

I've tried them all.  Our work's canteen are selling them all.  However the single bags are large, and I have to say there isn't a single flavour I've been able to finish the whole packet with.  The multi packs do smaller bags which are much easier to finish.

Builders breakfast and Fish and Chips are horrid - I was hoping the fish and chips were going to be like Scampi fries (I used to love these and the Nik Nak ones) so that was a shame.
Duck - first taste was like filling my mouth with perfume, which was disappointing as I had high hopes for this.
Cajun squirrel - spicy 'nothing' really, repeated on me too and made me feel slightly sick.
Onion Bhaji - really tasted like onion bhaji, just a shame I'm not a huge fan.
Chilli and Choc - my favourite, but only as 'dinner party' snacks.  Really tasted like choc and chilli which I'd never tried before and I found quite nice.

All in all though, I wouldn't go out of my way to buy any if they were in the shop.  

Has anyone noticed Walkers have still brought out some new flavours anyway - or have I simply never noticed BBQ Rib and Ketchup flavour before?

C
x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've definitely had ketchup flavour crisps before..... not sure about the rib ones?


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

i tried the choc and chillie ones and even my dog (loves every kind of food going) spat it out! The fish and chips are not nice either. Going to have to try the other ones and see if any of them are nice


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've just got hold of a packet of chilli and choc, and builders breakfast from a kiddies party i just went to, so am saving them for later! I need to psych myself up for them....


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ladies not sure if was the magic of the chilli and chocolate but i just got my   
 you all get yours too xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Woo hoo! Well done hun! The chilli and choc were truly revolting though... omg i only managed one and then i had to eat something else to take the taste away!!

The builders breakfast were edible, but just tasted of egg - but repeated on me all day and that was the only time i could taste the bacon!!  I won't go out of my way to have them again!


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i really like the chilli choc ones although they tast nothing like either, my DH has already said that if this bean sticks   its going to come out looking like the crisps!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Duck ones for me


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I tried the fish and chips and builders brekfast yesterday

BB just tasted like egg   and F&C didnt tast anything like it    

Kate, congratulations hun 

xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Builders breakfast ones are disgusting! Egg flavoured crisps!   They made me want to gag!

I've tried them all & none of them are brilliant, I wouldn't go out of my way to buy any of those flavours on a regular basis.


----------



## HippyChick09 (Mar 7, 2009)

Oooh I loved the builders breakfast ones!   

I was not too keen on the choc chilli ones.. but I may give them another go if they are meant to be lucky!!


----------

